
Craftsmanship-Rethinking the 4 Hour Work - rpkoven
http://dantawfik.com/craftsmanship-the-alternative-to-the-four-hour-work-week-mindset
======
oglowo3
It’s in exploring these unknown territories and facing the headwind of startup
challenges that it becomes clear that the startup is merely a force of
catalytic professional and character growth. With actual success of any given
venture subject to the whim of outside forces, this growth is the non-monetary
dividend that makes the experience priceless.

